
Type Safety, ORM and Dependency Injection with Node.js - kiyanwang
http://paulosuzart.github.io/blog/2017/10/04/type-safety-orm-and-dependency-injection-node/
======
meitham
The syntax for the ORM definition and the relationships between the columns
makes the api absolutely beautiful!

